# Mysterious wire near electric starter on 8HP/27" 536-881800



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I recently acquired this machine..

Model: Craftsman 536-881800
Engine: Briggs Stratton 12E114-0268-E1 - 040823 FE
Rating: 8HP 27"

There is a loose disconnected wire coming from behind the electric starter. It's the one with the white connector in the photos.

*Does anyone have any ideas what it might be? 
*
Machine runs fine (after adjusting valve clearance and re-building carburetor) and the electric starter worked earlier today.

Photos:
https://goo.gl/photos/eK4JHZ2ZUTMEUfsF6


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That would be for running a light.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That would be for running a light.


Wow that was fast! You answered within seconds! Many thanks.

I did notice on the parts diagrams that they mentioned an alternator but I thought that might be for a sister model with headlamps. Interesting that they supplied the power source but not the lights.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

By the way, this was a great purchase. The owner was convinced it needed a new engine and he claimed to know quite a bit about engines. 

So far I've found...

1) Valve adjustment was so loose that the push rod would have dropped out and/or bent if it had ever started for him.
2) He had replaced the carburetor bowl jet/nut with a regular sawn-off hex bolt and put some jelly-looking goop round it to seal it
3) Pesky auger bolts had been "improved" by putting in regular long screws and bending them to stay in place

Sheesh!

$10 for a carb jet, $5 for a pair of shear bolts and a few minutes to re-adjust the valves and this machine is now almost like new.

Photos:
https://goo.gl/photos/RfMP9ML84Tg1B3Yk8


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

By the way..... the hex bolt in the carburetor actually DID work... kinda sorta.... after I checked and adjusted the valve clearances, the engine started right up first pull but it was "hunting" like crazy... the fuel supply into the emulsion tube was obviously totally messed up and random... but it DID run.


----------



## skyhawk (Feb 16, 2016)

My first Post!
I have the same engine. The first series carburator is junk. It ran terrible when new, and I cleaned and rebuilt it several times with always the same outcome. It surges. If you look in the parts manual there are two carburator options by "date". The newer carburator is much better and significantly different. I bought the newer version and installed it on my blower and for the first time since it was new it runs correctly and without surging. I have rebuilt many carbs in my career, and this is one that was spotless, adjusted correctly, but ran terrible. My exhaust is now much cooler (because it isn't running lean) and starts better. I think there was a manufacturing defect and Briggs knew it! I used it to blow snow today and it runs much better than before. With the surging carb it also had reduced power when in deep or wet snow. The new carb carries the load with the wet snow!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That random wire, could also power hand warmers. You might check out the searspartsdirect site, and see what "optional" items were offered.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

skyhawk said:


> My first Post!
> I have the same engine. The first series carburator is junk. It ran terrible when new, and I cleaned and rebuilt it several times with always the same outcome. It surges. If you look in the parts manual there are two carburator options by "date". The newer carburator is much better and significantly different. I bought the newer version and installed it on my blower and for the first time since it was new it runs correctly and without surging. I have rebuilt many carbs in my career, and this is one that was spotless, adjusted correctly, but ran terrible. My exhaust is now much cooler (because it isn't running lean) and starts better. I think there was a manufacturing defect and Briggs knew it! I used it to blow snow today and it runs much better than before. With the surging carb it also had reduced power when in deep or wet snow. The new carb carries the load with the wet snow!


Interesting that they switched carburetors. I will watch out for that if this machine starts surging again after I replaced the sawn-off hex bolt with a real jet/bolt.

... and welcome to the forum !!


----------

